# are convertibles practical in dubai



## rsk (May 31, 2010)

Hello group

is it a good idea to import my convertible to Dubai from Canada. Is it practical to own a convertible in dubai.

Thanks
rsk


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Temperatures in Dubai soar up to 50 degrees celsius and above during summer. A convertible would be lovely during the winter months from November up until Feb or March.
A lot of people own convertibles in Dubai, but you can't really drive them with the rooftop down during summer.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

....... and then theres the dust???? I used to have one in the UK and it was bad enough there lol!!! 

Of course I can now only speak for Spain, but I wouldnt want one here, too hot and too dusty

Jo xxx


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

jojo said:


> ....... and then theres the dust???? I used to have one in the UK and it was bad enough there lol!!!
> 
> Of course I can now only speak for Spain, but I wouldnt want one here, too hot and too dusty
> 
> Jo xxx


I wouldnt import one either, cars are so cheap here.

You can get a brand new mustang convertable pretty cheap, not sure but maybe 120000aed


----------



## rsk (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for your responses guys. Is there a used car buying site for Dubai, like we have autotrader.ca here in Canada.

Thanks
rsk


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

rsk said:


> Thanks for your responses guys. Is there a used car buying site for Dubai, like we have autotrader.ca here in Canada.
> 
> Thanks
> rsk



Hi try this 1 www.abudhabi.dubizzle.com change it to dubai , have hrs of fun.

I have one in the south of spain , even better i don't have a/c in it . Its really really bad when the sahara heat comes across. Think hard tops will be better that the soft top in dubai , and you will need a/c there.


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

I have a convertible and put the top down everyday (weather permitting) from October through May. You do have to clean the sand out once a week.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

rsk said:


> Hello group
> 
> is it a good idea to import my convertible to Dubai from Canada. Is it practical to own a convertible in dubai.
> 
> ...


I had wanted a Honda S2000 (2-seater convertible sports car) but for many of the same reasons posted by others, I decided against a convertible and went with an Infiniti FX35. Brilliant decision!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

rsk said:


> Hello group
> 
> is it a good idea to import my convertible to Dubai from Canada. Is it practical to own a convertible in dubai.
> 
> ...


Convertibles are seasonal in Dubai, just like in Canada. You can use it a lot during the winter months, but probably too hot in summer.

Also I'm not sure that cars are cheaper here than in Canada. If you are going to be in Dubai for several years, it may be worth buying one, but otherwise I think consider importing yours, especially if your employer covers the cost. One thing to keep in mind is that if you buy a car in Dubai, you will not be able to take it back to Canada because of their emissions controls (unlike Europe where you can take your car back).


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

convertibles are good at nights here , 
The dust is a problem but its good to be driving arnd in dubai without the roof

I've got stiff bcoz of the car a/c , get me dizzy :S


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

rsk said:


> Thanks for your responses guys. Is there a used car buying site for Dubai, like we have autotrader.ca here in Canada.
> 
> Thanks
> rsk


Dubai Cars For Sale, Buy Sell Search Cars In Dubai, Dubai Used Cars In UAE or Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com


----------

